# Device recovery?



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

How exactly do you go about recovering your device with the S3?
I'm coming from a Droid 2 where if you did anything wrong, you had to flash an SBF file which was basically a factory image.

I believe with devices with unlocked boot loaders they run Clockwork Mod recovery basically as it's own operating system?
So if they brick the Android install they can always just access CWM?
Like the HP Touchpad?

Just trying to prepare for when I get the phone next month.
Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

Check over at XDA. Chainfire has setup root and CWM recovery. Don't know if his a GSM or CDMA phone so it may not work.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1695238


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Tarkus.Z said:


> Check over at XDA. Chainfire has setup root and CWM recovery. Don't know if his a GSM or CDMA phone so it may not work.
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1695238


Awesome, thanks.
I'd assume he has GSM since the CDMA version isn't out yet, but I'm inquiring about the CDMA version.


----------

